# Welcome Home, Babar!



## cd07 (May 1, 2011)

This is our (approximately) 8.5 week old baby! We bought him home earlier today, my plan was to limit him to the laundry room (as advised). I sat in there with him & he ate a little under a 1/4 cup of the Iams Kitten chow he had been fed before we got him (slowly transitioning him to Wellness) mixed with some Wellness Kitten wet food. He then meowed to get out of the room pretty much for 5 minutes straight so I brought him into my bedroom with me where he discovered to his amazement my mirror (wish I had gotten a picture) & then made his way under my nightstand & passed out. He meows if I leave the room & only passed out I think because he could see me the entire time.

Anyways, this is Babar!






& if anyone can tell me... is he for sure a boy?


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

D'awww, he's so adorable! I can't tell exactly from the picture though if he's a boy or a girl. But congrats!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

*Squeeeee* So cute! Also, I love that name! Those were my favorite books as a kid and I still watch the cartoon on Sundays :blush

Hrm, I have no experiencing in sexing kittens. If my guy didn't have ........remains.... I wouldn't know he was a guy.


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd guess boy. I would also guess ADORABLE!


----------



## cd07 (May 1, 2011)

Thanks all! Our daughter named him!


----------



## cd07 (May 1, 2011)

I was certain he'd be terrified & hunker down in a corner but he seems pretty relaxed.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

OMG, cute overload. I can't stand it! It's one of those, 'I wanna hug you and squeeze you and love you' moments!


----------



## cd07 (May 1, 2011)

!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm thinking Babar might be a Babette. Do you have a clearer picture?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Look at that face! Wow, s/he's an adorable kitten. Aren't you glad she (he?) wasn't scared and hunkering down in the bathroom? I've only had 2 cats, but it was much easier when the second time around, he came bounding out of his carrier and wanted to inspect the whole house.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I was having awww moments enjoying each picture. He is adorable!!! Then i saw the last picture and cracked up. Its looking like a girl to me. Even our vets have been wrong when weve brought kittens in for their first well baby check up. This kitten doesnt act skiddish to me!


----------



## cd07 (May 1, 2011)

He's not skittish AT ALL! I have no idea what she was talking about.

Every week that I've seen him I've thought he was a he & then we bring him home & I'm like "ummm..."

I'll try to get a clearer picture.


----------



## cd07 (May 1, 2011)

This is the best I could get.


----------



## MissMeowzers (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks like a female to me. Still super adorable, though!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

cd07 said:


> This is the best I could get.





HopeElizabeth said:


> Looks like a female to me. Still super adorable, though!


Oh yeah...tell your daughter that Babar is now Babette. This is DEFINITELY a little girl.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I remember Tuffy at that age - he wanted to be with me everywhere I went - he is a spoiled one year old now but still likes to be wherever I am. Your kitty is so precious!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

But she's still a cutie pie! I just love her little face. :love2


----------



## cd07 (May 1, 2011)

Hahaha, great, I have a girl kitten & I've been under the impression she was a he for the last 8 weeks! 

My daughter thinks we should call her "Darn Cutesy". My husband thinks we should stick with Babar. I have no idea what to do. LOL.


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

Darn Cutesy.. lol. That's adorable.

Is there another character she likes that is female? Babar was a book when I was a kid, but it's a tv show now, right?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I like your daughter's idea, lol! And tell your husband that your kitten is too girly to be named Babar.


----------



## cd07 (May 1, 2011)

Babar is a show now! We haven't seen it yet, we read the original book. (PS. did anyone realize Babar marries his cousin?! Kind of blew my mind.)

Our daughter settled on Penny. Now to go get a pink collar.. LOL


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Haha...I was just coming back to tell you about Babar, the story. Here's a link to the Wikipedia article I was _just_ reading: Babar the Elephant - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yeah, it is kind of creepy that he married his cousin...unless they're d i s t a n t cousins. And I like the name Penny. She's going to be such a looker when she's grown up.


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

LOVE that name! I'm obsessed with the show The Big Bang Theory, so I want to name any pets I get in the future Penny or Sheldon.


----------



## Broly (May 6, 2011)

Yup Hermione has the same butt, that's definitely a girl. She's very cute. Is she a mix of breeds or a purebread?


----------



## cd07 (May 1, 2011)

Penny is now officially Penny!  We just went back to PetSmart to get her a pink or purple collar but they were already closed (we were 5 minutes late, wth!).

She's definitely a mix. Her mom has the same colors, but is more of a striped look than Penny. No idea about the dad. I guess Penny is a mutt? lol.

She is fitting in so well. Currently she's crashed on the couch next to me.


----------



## cd07 (May 1, 2011)




----------



## cd07 (May 1, 2011)

my4kitties said:


> Haha...I was just coming back to tell you about Babar, the story. Here's a link to the Wikipedia article I was _just_ reading: Babar the Elephant - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Yeah, it is kind of creepy that he married his cousin...unless they're d i s t a n t cousins. And I like the name Penny. She's going to be such a looker when she's grown up.


I read it to our daughter for the first time after not hearing the story since I was little & when I got to that part I was like ....well then... LOL.


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

Penny is gorgeous! Congrats on the new kitty!


----------



## cd07 (May 1, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## MissyCat (Mar 7, 2011)

She is really really pretty! And definitely looks like a girl... haha... I was cracking up at all the pic.s of her butt! Too funny! Well I guess it worked and now you know the gender  Love the name Penny... stinks that the store closed so soon  I think purple would look great on her


----------



## cd07 (May 1, 2011)

Thank you!  I just picked up a pink & glittery silver collar for her!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww! The kitten is so cute! Man I guess sexing dogs and cats are different huh. I want a kitten now. XD


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Holy crap she is sooooo adorable!! Congrats!


----------



## cd07 (May 1, 2011)

Thanks! Yoshi is GORGEOUS.


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Oh my gosh she is so pretty! I love her defined striped pattern :love2


----------



## cd07 (May 1, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

She is so cute!! You'll have to post a pic with her flash new glitzy collar on now!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

This cat is the epitome of so darn cutesy!!! I could look at her pics (minus the butt pics) all day and smile.


----------



## cd07 (May 1, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

Soooooooooooooo cute!!!!! I too have a new kitty (about 9 weeks old now). I tried to do the safe room thing with her and she was not having it! Within 24 hours I was almost forced to let the cats together. Good thing they got a long from the start!


----------



## cd07 (May 1, 2011)

Yeah, she was totally against it & meowing SOO loud for such a little kitten. 3 days later, she's all over the house (happily) & currently crashed on the couch next to me. She sleeps in our daughters room for an hour at night, then comes downstairs after our daughter falls asleep & stops petting her, lol.. & plays around until i go to bed, then follows me into bed. She's a huge snuggle bunny!

congrats on your kitty!


----------



## MissyCat (Mar 7, 2011)

I can see how the safe room would not be interesting to a curious little kitten... it was a definite life saver for poor Missy cat though... an adult stray getting used to a new house...


----------



## cd07 (May 1, 2011)

Aww, Missy is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## MissyCat (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks  her eyes don't always glow like that... just in pictures...hahahaha
I call her pretty kitty pretty kitty


----------



## cd07 (May 1, 2011)

lols!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

She' so cute


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

OhMiGosh, SO CUTE!! Lookit dat face!


----------



## catbrb (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh so cute! I keep seeing all these cat pictures and each time I'm like "THIS one is the cutest." Then I see another pic and go, "No THIS one is the cutest!" When will it ever end?


----------

